# Same old stuff...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I had a bit of an epiphany today. I've really been in a funk over the images I brought back from my trip. Besides being exhausted, I had a cable release that failed intermittantly. Doesn't sound like a big deal unless you bracket a ton, which I could be the poster child for (you'd think 1 in 9 would be right). The weather was very uncooperative as well. Skies were completely clear for almost the whole visit including sunrise/sunset.

In additon, about 20% of the pine forest is being lost every year to Pine Borer beetles. Basically the pine tree's needles turn brown and then drop - leaving some of the biggest matchsticks you've seen. I fear it is no longer a matter of if RMNP will have a monumental fire - it's just a matter of time.

So after four days of beating myself up, I've come to the conclusion that conditions were just not as favorable for shooting as they have been in the past. I realized this somewhat while I was there and even made some adjustments - it's just that my expectations with the new gear were sky high.

If you have followed te board for any length of time you should be expecting the attached shot, now recreated in Nikonian method.

*Alberta Falls - 1/10s f/8.0 at 12.0mm iso100*
*







*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats a cool picture , water looks cold, were you standing in it? rs


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Thats a cool picture , water looks cold, were you standing in it? rs


Yes it was and yes, I was.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pic...and it looks so "clean"!! I've enjoyed all the pics you posted!! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice picture Rusty. So how do we know it is not the same one from the past.  Good to see you checking the horizon for level now.  Hate to hear that the forest is being depleted by the beetles. Mother nature may have a surprise for them one day. But the cure she uses in not to my liking.

Take care of yourself and be careful.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

In my mind, even without this beautiful shot, the trip would be a tremendous success. If you have been following the boards as well, you would know that I would give my right arm to have switched positions and been on vacation in beautiful Colorado, even with all of those hideously clear, blue, wonderful skies, instead of stuck in this grey dungeon of a job in 98 degree, 85% humidity of Houston. It sounds like you realized this before the trip was over so hopefully you were able to not worry so much about photography situations and instead used the time away from all of the hectic, humdrum, everyday stress, strife, and plain old crud, and were able to just be thankful and enjoy the fact that you were free, well fed, and extremely lucky to be out in some of the most beautiful country on the face of the planet. I am so envious. My wife and I are planning our trip back to CO right now. Welcome home.
James


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Heck, I can't wait for my job to send me up there. I'll be bringing all my camera epuipment with me. After I deliver to the destination I'll be staying a couple days for a vacation/photo op.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

nice exposure! very even


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just wondering how much you used the 12-24mm? I've just found that to be the most used lens on most of my jaunts to anyplace other than BBSP. 

Love the picture by the way..


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Excellent picture. Even if it was taken with a NIKON....LMAO Jk of course


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Rusty, I think I like this one better than to other, Did you do the same Post Processing as the other..or is it strickly the different camera.... Great shot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Well, now I'm really back...*

Sorry for the delay. Spent the last two days editing my shots from New Orleans to make a deadline.

Arlon, I use all the lenses quite a bit and the 70-200 probably the most. Conditions weren't great and I think it confused me a bit, but the Tokina got a workout.

James, obviously I feel your pain. I didn't mean to make this come across as a disappointing trip - just wasn't happy with my shots and I really don't think there was a workaround. I did beat myself up pretty good for a few days.

Fred, If your referring to the "old" Alberta Falls shot, I tried to do the post processing as close as I could to the previous version. I realy like the textures in the water. For me they're just right.

Thanks for the kudos. I'll post some other versions in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I was wondering if you fell back off the world.. New Orleans would be close to the edge..


----------

